# 8dp 5dt - any hope?



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I had my 1st frozen transfer on the 22nd and my OTD is 12/05. I tested this morning  with a sensitive test (15IU/ml) and got a BFN.  I've seen loads of people get positives from 6dpt.  I've had previous fresh blasts transferred on 2 cycles and got late BFP's, only to end in miscarriages. 

So I was hoping for an early positive could mean a successful pregnancy.

The only symptoms I've had are AF and internal pelvic pains. I have got an increased appetite but I put that down to the prednisolone. I am not even getting any side-effects from the progesterone injections.

This is my last cycle due to lack of funds and age, so I was praying to get a positive.

Has anyone got BFN's from 8dpt and BFP by OTD. 

Please I need I hope


----------



## Neens (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear Poppet42
I saw your message and didn't want to go on without responding. 
We're our own worst enemy with our wish to know ASAP, patience is all very good and well in theory. If your clinic is anything like mine, you should be waiting until day 9 - 12 post transfer to test, it's really too soon to say. 
I'm sorry that I can't give you a positive story but I can confirm that with both my successful pregancies I had pain that was IDENTCAL to AF - I was 100% convinced it was AF so it could all be a good sign still. I had AF pain 2 days before AF was due and I feel that it was probably 'late' implantation. The pregnancy test was a REALLY faint line when I tested on the 'proper' day of testing post IVF. When I showed my DP, his response was 'well what does that mean?!' (as it wasn't clear whether it was a BFP or not). 
Please also remember that although the frosties are a few days old when put back, that they do lose cells in the defrost. They need time to regenerate too - it's a bit harder for them than the fresh ones.
Good luck, I hope you get the BFP in a couple of days time.


----------



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Neens,

Now 9dpt and still BFN. I'm so down, there is nothing I can do but wait.

Cheers


----------

